# Java Swing



## Striker03 (17. Sep 2014)

Hallo,
Ich soll ein Drück mich Button erstellen wo drin steht "Aua" und dann zum Panel Textfeld erzeugen und es hinzufügen.

Wie gehe ich da voran?

JTextField 	textfield;
JButton	button;
textfield = new JTextField();
button = new JButton("Aua");
this.getContentPane().add(textfield);
this.getContentPane().add(button);

button.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

und weiter weiß ich nicht falls es richtig sein sollte.

Kann mir einer helfen? 

LG


----------



## Gucky (17. Sep 2014)

Können tun wir das schon. Aber wir wollen nicht, weil das so einfach ist, dass du das auch selber mithilfe von Google hinbekommst.
Guck mal bei Google unter "Java JButton" und "Java JLabel". Da findest du massig an Infomaterial.


----------



## anti-held (17. Sep 2014)

Auch hier im Hausaufgabenteil des Forums gibt es einen Beitrag der heißt "Vor dem ersten Posten bitte lesen!"
Bitte lies den doch erstmal durch.


----------

